# WTB heaver



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm looking for a nice rod for heaving 8nbait and similar. A ccp 6-10, 8-12 or similar.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a heads up .. 8nBlake has a custom built Rainshadow 1569 .. He's looking somewhere in the 250.00 range.. Excellent rod and pretty green wrappings....

He lives about 30 mins from you in Centreville


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

For christs sake man look 8 threads below this one


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, tried to get one of those but the guys disappeared after setting up the sale


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Spladle160 said:


> I'm looking for a nice rod for heaving 8nbait and similar. A ccp 6-10, 8-12 or similar.


Scroll down in this forum - the exact rod you are looking for is for sale


----------



## Chiefdog (Dec 16, 2017)

Spladle160 said:


> I'm looking for a nice rod for heaving 8nbait and similar. A ccp 6-10, 8-12 or similar.


I have a ccp 6-10 like new. Asking $350.00


----------

